# wow



## tomtrees58 (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;lUrOPtyxYeg]http://youtu.be/lUrOPtyxYeg[/video] man take a look at this :msp_scared:


----------



## TreePointer (May 18, 2013)

Almost had some really PO'ed neighbors without electric service. :msp_scared:


----------



## ATH (May 18, 2013)

I think "Wow" and :msp_scared: pretty well sums it up.


----------



## ATH (May 18, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Almost had some really PO'ed neighbors without electric service. :msp_scared:



There were a lot of "almosts" there. Burned through a lot of luck in those 13 hours.


----------



## imagineero (May 19, 2013)

Those Red Bull energy drinks have a lot to answer for. Either that or crystal meth.

That video kind of highlights the difference between younger/less experienced tree workers and older/more experienced ones. When guys first start they don't know their limits, so they're pushing, trying to see how far they can take it. It is sort of a high too. Plus when you get started you often underestimate how much work there is in a job, which means you've got to push the limit to make a buck. When you get more experience, you know where the limits are, and you want to stay well inside them. You know the difference between when you got something right and when you just got lucky and very nearly messed up. Plus you know how much work is in a job, so you tend to allocate the right number of hours/workers/equipment most of the time.

Those guys had a fair bit of gear though, so they look like they probably are well established/experienced. What makes them keep doing it?

As an aside, does anyone know why he kept running his lowering rope under itself? Seemed like he was doing it intentionally. 

Shaun


----------



## mattfr12 (May 19, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Those Red Bull energy drinks have a lot to answer for. Either that or crystal meth.
> 
> That video kind of highlights the difference between younger/less experienced tree workers and older/more experienced ones. When guys first start they don't know their limits, so they're pushing, trying to see how far they can take it. It is sort of a high too. Plus when you get started you often underestimate how much work there is in a job, which means you've got to push the limit to make a buck. When you get more experience, you know where the limits are, and you want to stay well inside them. You know the difference between when you got something right and when you just got lucky and very nearly messed up. Plus you know how much work is in a job, so you tend to allocate the right number of hours/workers/equipment most of the time.
> 
> ...



Some guys feel that it won't come off the stub when it's underneath itself. To me it's all the same I don't think it maters. I wouldn't want a video of myself knocking around power lines on the net.


----------



## formationrx (May 19, 2013)

*....*

they got it done and thats all fine and good... but working like that by the skin of their teeth is extremely dangerous and stupid... one day that #### is gonna bite them in the ass HARD... i just hope no one gets killed... and working to 830 pm is a great way to piss off everyone in the neighborhood...


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 19, 2013)

you got to love the boat at the end:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mic687 (May 19, 2013)

We have some huge cottonwoods here in Michigan and I did a 100' monster here. There is a lot of time involved in one of those trees if you are rigging as they really spread out. I am a better safe than sorry guy and would never take that risk like they did I cut them to a manageable hight and drop them. They did have some nice equipment.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 19, 2013)

we have some here but the big boys are tulp trees 8 to 12 ' dba 150'+ i due post some pics from time to time go to tomtrees work pics


----------



## treeman75 (May 19, 2013)

They should of taken a little more off the top to make sure it was going to clear the wires and I hope the guy cutting had a hard hat on. Other than that I don't see much wrong with flopping it.


----------



## treeman75 (May 19, 2013)

tomtrees58 said:


> [video=youtube_share;lUrOPtyxYeg]http://youtu.be/lUrOPtyxYeg[/video] man take a look at this :msp_scared:



How did you find the vid?


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 19, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> How did you find the vid?


just surfing


----------



## flushcut (May 19, 2013)

Scary! I am ashamed to be in the same state as those meth heads.


----------



## treeman75 (May 19, 2013)

flushcut said:


> Scary! I am ashamed to be in the same state as those meth heads.



The guy looked alittle plump to be a meth head.


----------



## ATH (May 19, 2013)

imagineero said:


> .....Those guys had a fair bit of gear though, so they look like they probably are well established/experienced. What makes them keep doing it?....



Debt up to his nose? Every now and then you see somebody with a ton of gear pop up and fade away in a couple of years. I generally assume they financed all of that because and they forgot they had to buy fuel too when they ran the numbers so they couldn't keep up with the payments (or something along those lines).


----------



## Downer (May 19, 2013)

I live around here and I've always wondered how he hasn't been sued for trademark infringement... lol.


----------



## mckeetree (May 19, 2013)

ATH said:


> Debt up to his nose? Every now and then you see somebody with a ton of gear pop up and fade away in a couple of years.



I see that here but they don't last over a year in most cases.


----------



## gorman (May 19, 2013)

I think a lot of these posts are a bit catty. There is little or no evidence that these chaps are on hard drugs. They are taking some risks in this video but other than that, I find it hard to draw a line from almost taking out primary lines to smoking rock. Just sayin.


----------



## treemandan (May 19, 2013)

Downer said:


> I live around here and I've always wondered how he hasn't been sued for trademark infringement... lol.



It seems that there are a few MONSTER TREE CO's in this country, I was wondering if it was a franchise. And aside from Tom getting worked up ( which is actually surprising considering he does way crazier TD's I am sure) this kinda of job is something I get hired to do all the time.
Of course these days I usually pass on jobs like this and I think a company with a crane would have been safer BUT just think what they did in the old days.


----------



## Guran (May 19, 2013)

Is it enough just to have a bowline when taking down that big a chunks? Shouldn't there be a half hith in addition to the bowline? The vid looks a bit hairy to me....


----------



## Downer (May 19, 2013)

treemandan said:


> It seems that there are a few MONSTER TREE CO's in this country, I was wondering if it was a franchise


 It is not the name of the company, it is the logo that is in use that I was thinking of.


----------



## treeguy347 (May 19, 2013)

It's a stretch to infer drug use. Plausible, but an unnecessary assumption. The sad thing is these guys are proud enough to put some good production effort into the video and use it for advertisement. Too many ignorant HOs out there that say "Wow, he's good, look at all the calculated risks he did so precisely" Truth is, too many careless risks that will one day catch up to them. I grazed a power line like that once in my ten years of full time tree work. It scared the $*##! out of me and I was incredibly happy nobody saw but my worker and I. Grazing power lines, taking out a mailbox, the boat rolling in, etc. Why would someone be proud to put their name to that kind of work?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (May 19, 2013)

Guran said:


> Is it enough just to have a bowline when taking down that big a chunks? Shouldn't there be a half hith in addition to the bowline? The vid looks a bit hairy to me....



As long as you're a couple feet from the cut you're fine.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 19, 2013)

Whack,, wonder how much of it ended up in that boat? I bet they needed 5 back pack blowers running for hours!
Jeff


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 19, 2013)

Nice video, great quality. But damn, wrong on so many levels.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 19, 2013)

flushcut said:


> Scary! I am ashamed to be in the same state as those meth heads.



Meth heads ? he's a meth head for brushing the wires . Or was there something else I missed ?


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 19, 2013)

I mean I felt bad thinking they were gonna flatten the curb tree , but they parked the tree on either side , pretty good on them


----------



## mckeetree (May 19, 2013)

treeguy347 said:


> It's a stretch to infer drug use. Plausible, but an unnecessary assumption. The sad thing is these guys are proud enough to put some good production effort into the video and use it for advertisement. Too many ignorant HOs out there that say "Wow, he's good, look at all the calculated risks he did so precisely" Truth is, too many careless risks that will one day catch up to them. I grazed a power line like that once in my ten years of full time tree work. It scared the $*##! out of me and I was incredibly happy nobody saw but my worker and I. Grazing power lines, taking out a mailbox, the boat rolling in, etc. Why would someone be proud to put their name to that kind of work?



I didn't like anything those guys did.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 19, 2013)

wiping out the neighbors mail box was enough for me... I would bet a winning lotto ticket there was some damage to the neighbors houses too. Way to much debris and the houses are most likely just out of camera view. I call them a meth head for rushing to drop that thing when they could have taken a little time to make it much safer. Obviously something was making them feel the need to get that down and get paid... Call of the wild?


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 19, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> I didn't like anything those guys did.



You don't like nothing,,
Because,,,,,Curmudgeon - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## bck (May 19, 2013)

big pieces of wood to be rigging on a dead tree
almost crushed the fire hydrant
is that the road they dropped the tree on, def left a mark, probably not a good idea
also def the lowest bid, looks like they had to get the tree down quickly, probably the lowest bid by a lot
the climber isn't a meth head, he looked like knew what he was doing, as far as rigging and cutting, 

gave me goosebumps watching it

is it safe to be climbing a tree that dead when bark is pealing off of it?


----------



## mckeetree (May 19, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> You don't like nothing,,
> Because,,,,,Curmudgeon - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 19, 2013)

I wonder if he knows we are talking about him.
Jeff


----------



## imalogger (May 19, 2013)

These kinda removals always go faster when the home owner ain't around. And the neighbor wondered why his mailbox wouldn't close quite right.. Wonder if the guys insurance co has seen his vids?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 19, 2013)

It's murph's fault these guys used to take it all down small until they seen murphs posts


----------



## luckydad (May 19, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> It's murph's fault these guys used to take it all down small until they seen murphs posts



Yea they finally wised up !! Ha Ha !!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 19, 2013)

bck said:


> big pieces of wood to be rigging on a dead tree
> almost crushed the fire hydrant
> is that the road they dropped the tree on, def left a mark, probably not a good idea
> also def the lowest bid, looks like they had to get the tree down quickly, probably the lowest bid by a lot
> ...



Well safe is a call onsite however cottonwood is never safe and very weak wooded. I would like to use his groundie they ran ropes great. I have climbed with having to kick off rotten debris to get spur in but it is species dominant on whether its safe. Also conks at base or in defects halfway up I'm mr probe when I see conks! Here we get lots of dead pines and if they have any brown needles left I feel ok in them. Also hypoxylon canker in our white oaks can be sketchy.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 19, 2013)

Thats good stuff right there they got lucky the wires didn't come down or hit that fire hydrant the way they just Murphed it.


----------



## treemandan (May 19, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Well safe is a call onsite however cottonwood is never safe and very weak wooded. I would like to use his groundie they ran ropes great. I have climbed with having to kick off rotten debris to get spur in but it is species dominant on whether its safe. Also conks at base or in defects halfway up I'm mr probe when I see conks! Here we get lots of dead pines and if they have any brown needles left I feel ok in them. Also hypoxylon canker in our white oaks can be sketchy.



I kinda feel that cottonwood is better to climb when stone dead... but not much better at all. When in full leaf those monsters are scary.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (May 19, 2013)

bck said:


> big pieces of wood to be rigging on a dead tree
> almost crushed the fire hydrant
> is that the road they dropped the tree on, def left a mark, probably not a good idea
> also def the lowest bid, looks like they had to get the tree down quickly, probably the lowest bid by a lot
> ...



If I didn't climb old dead trees with bark peeling of of em I'd starve to death! 
Every dead tree is a judgement call. They just turned a two day tree into a one day tree. Don't have a problem with the drop, except the trim wasn't quite done yet. Was a good groundie though.


----------



## TreeAce (May 19, 2013)

I will say that it actually held my undivided attention for the entire video which is very rare esp for a 7 min one. I dont think it was so bad. I wouldnt have dropped that spar...er...half the tree...or whatever like that. And I sure the hell wouldnt put it on line even if it didnt graze the lines. As for the maple, it was just luck. He figured why cut it down cuz it may actually make it and that would be sweet for the video. If it gets smashed then edit around it. I bet he told the HO it would prolly be a goner. And I also suspect the HO said "no problem" (because the price the HO got would easily buy some more trees)


----------



## Downer (May 19, 2013)

Fuk'n A, I think he's in the clear, this is directly from the website...
"Some companies won’t let you have any gear unless you’re on the payroll. We’re all about our fans rockin’ the Monster logo the way they want - on hats, shirts, MX bikes, trucks, gear, or even on themselves. Our idea of a promotion isn’t giving away a TV you already got. Our promos offer exclusive VIP access, insane trips hanging with top musicians, athletes, and real gear like dirt bikes, snowboards, BMX bikes, rims and helmets."
.... that's pretty damn cool of them...


----------



## mic687 (May 19, 2013)

Cottonwoods have very little holding wood in my opinion the last one I did had not leafed out in a year and it was ok. I climb dead elms all the time and the worst part about them is they are hard to spike and the flip line has nothing to grab on with no bark. I use bore cuts to check integrity and if it is real sketchy like a long dead white pine I tie in to something else and if I can't I don't climb it my life is worth more than I will make on any tree.


----------



## mckeetree (May 19, 2013)

TreeAce said:


> I will say that it actually held my undivided attention for the entire video which is very rare esp for a 7 min one. I dont think it was so bad. I wouldnt have dropped that spar...er...half the tree...or whatever like that. And I sure the hell wouldnt put it on line even if it didnt graze the lines. As for the maple, it was just luck. He figured why cut it down cuz it may actually make it and that would be sweet for the video. If it gets smashed then edit around it. I bet he told the HO it would prolly be a goner. And I also suspect the HO said "no problem" (because the price the HO got would easily buy some more trees)



That whole deal was a botch job. There is not a man in my organization that would survive termination for that job.


----------



## millbilly (May 19, 2013)

Did they leave the ball cart next to the mailbox to protect it, or just forgot about it? P.S. the only thing the climber had was balls, and a little skill very little.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 19, 2013)

I still am curious about the boat,,:msp_confused:
Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## treeman75 (May 19, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> I still am curious about the boat,,:msp_confused:
> Jeff :biggrin:



I am wondering the same thing. Im thinking the thud was enough to get it rolling or part of the explosion knocked the wheel block from the tire.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 19, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> I still am curious about the boat,,:msp_confused:
> Jeff :biggrin:



It was very weird that the boat just started to roll. I would have chunked it down to the main truck before pulling it over just to help reduce the mess. Ever time I go do a dead tree removal I remember quickly why I hate dead removals the most.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 19, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> I still am curious about the boat,,:msp_confused:
> Jeff :biggrin:



Ok my take is there was a dude trying to hook up to fish it scared him so bad he passed out and #### his pants and boat rolled when he let go


----------



## beastmaster (May 20, 2013)

You know it's kind of a shame. It took a fair amount of skill to do what they did. But then again they half assed so much and took a lot of chances. Probably the way they were trained. I think also lots of people put speed above safety. That tree would of took me two days(without a crane) They didn't waste no time with blocks or fancy rigging, straight caved man that sucker. 
Though I don't think a lot of what they did was safe, miscalculating the height of that tree and cutting it so close(it could of went either way)to those wires, shows someone in charge shouldn't be. You know what they call a near miss in the tree business,"perfect".
I'ed like to have that climber. with some polishing, he would be pretty good.


----------



## TreeAce (May 20, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> That whole deal was a botch job. There is not a man in my organization that would survive termination for that job.


ehhh I guess. Considering it had easy crane crane access (or so it appeared,there may have been a low bridge or something). All I am saying is the roping didnt look to bad.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 20, 2013)

TreeAce said:


> ehhh I guess. Considering it had easy crane crane access (or so it appeared,there may have been a low bridge or something). All I am saying is the roping didnt look to bad.



Biggest mistakes in my view ppe, cut one limb into another and knocked debris toward roof,then after big balls taking weight off did not take the time to get spar to reasonable height. Mail box will need replaced as well as guys underware loading boat. I see young cocky attitude but then many of us went through that phase good thing some of us lived. I think my bid would have included a lift or crane large enough for that job as my balls have shrunk over the years some


----------



## mic687 (May 20, 2013)

TreeAce said:


> ehhh I guess. Considering it had easy crane crane access (or so it appeared,there may have been a low bridge or something). All I am saying is the roping didnt look to bad.



I agree the roping did not look that bad to me I would have fishing poled that tree and used a couple of crotches to disperse the force to be safe.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 20, 2013)

Other then brusing the wires , whoopty frigan doo ! And giving a 30 dollar mailbox a ##### slap , I'd say monster tree took a big bite outta that trees' ass LOL


----------



## z50guru (May 20, 2013)

I know absolutely nothing about what it takes to Bring down a tree at a professional level. I am therefor ignorant. Sometimes "ignorance is bliss". Because i was able to enjoy the crap out'a that video


----------



## Tree Pig (May 20, 2013)

z50guru said:


> I know absolutely nothing about what it takes to Bring down a tree at a professional level. I am therefor ignorant. Sometimes "ignorance is bliss". Because i was able to enjoy the crap out'a that video



Then why are you here... didnt read the sign at the door?


----------



## Tree Pig (May 20, 2013)

The reason I Think they are muts is they risked their asses off on a dead tree climbing out on dead limbs when they represent the largest lever and when they go to the point when the tree was at its safest point to work in they stopped and dropped it as is... to me this means they are looking only at the payout, or spending the payout and not the lasting affect such a job could have had on there business either good or bad.


----------



## millbilly (May 20, 2013)

mic687 said:


> I agree the roping did not look that bad to me I would have fishing poled that tree and used a couple of crotches to disperse the force to be safe.



He was rippin over chunks of wood, tells me he's a rookie. Put a small notch in the direction you want them to tip then your not fighting the tree. Also not using the half hitch before the bowline tells me he's self taught. Yes with a little polish he would improve, cause he got the nerve.


----------



## Oak Savanna (May 20, 2013)

Am I seeing something different or was the notch at least 2/3 of that stump?! 3 minutes to slam and 5 hours to rake. They must have figured out the height of that tree while it was standing cause they wouldn't have gotten the height of it on the ground unless they measured from the stump to the power lines and added a few feet!!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 20, 2013)

I called the number on the door and told him to sign in here .


----------



## old_soul (May 20, 2013)

Man thats crazy close to those lines! Don't understand taking that chance at all. The climber is obviously not scared to rig those tops down, why not take all the tops while you're up there? At least until its FOR SURE short of the power.

And rigging the limbs off would keep all the mess in one spot. Not spread in a 100 foot- diameter circle.

Notch was kinda deep but I don't see any problem pulling that spar over when there's room. Better than blocking all the wood down. Every crew with a crane will tell you that the only way to do it is to use a crane. Crews without a crane will set a pull line and start cutting.


Somebody said working until 830 pm is bad? You must not get many big jobs to do. Kinda common around here in summertime.........


----------



## 137cc (May 20, 2013)

This guys not a complete hack, but I'm willing to bet he was taught by one. Dead tree's are always a judgement call, hard to judge if your not there. I didn't think they were doing that bad of a job until they stopped climbing and fell that thing as one piece. A good climber can be in that tree all day, this guy got tired and only climbed 1 1/2 hours. Looks like some more hardware to butt-rig some pieces would be helpful too. When he didn't have a natural crotch he started free dropping. 

The point is they really didn't save any time by felling it as one big piece like that. They said it took 4 days of clean-up for them, I've seen a few other guys on this thread say it would of only taken them 2 days. And I would have to agree that it should of only taken 2 days. If it all has to get cut into small pieces anyway, why not do it from the standing tree. This gives your ground crew the ability to keep up with the mess. And a good climber can usually keep the ground crew swamped with brush. The reason it took them 4 days was because they fell it while it was still that big. 

Now on to the obvious; If you post a tree removal video on youtube of grazing power-lines, you are pretty f&^%&n dumb. Let alone the power lines are on the opposite side of the street from the property you were working on.

The groundie doing the rope-work seemed to know what he was doing though.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 20, 2013)

Well we are doing such a good job on the first video... this should keep the discussion going.

[video=youtube;1BTONksUXYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTONksUXYk[/video]


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 20, 2013)

I contacted the guy thru facebook ! Hopefully he stops by LOL and judging by his pics he looks like a wild man , soes he will fit right in LOL


----------



## z50guru (May 20, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> Then why are you here... didnt read the sign at the door?



Im here because i can be. Because i have an interest in everything tree related. Are you offended that i enjoyed the video? Is it ok with you that i browse the "whats new" area? Is it ok with you that i can make a post with out you being a ********** about it? :msp_angry:


----------



## TreeAce (May 20, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> Well we are doing such a good job on the first video... this should keep the discussion going.
> 
> [video=youtube;1BTONksUXYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTONksUXYk[/video]


HELL YEAAAAAAA!! watch that baby smoke! That was by far the best part. Is that the same climber?


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 20, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Almost had some really PO'ed neighbors without electric service. :msp_scared:



Yeah, That was just crazy. He should of cut it down way farther so it was just a trunk before he decided to pull it down


----------



## Tree Pig (May 20, 2013)

z50guru said:


> I know absolutely nothing about what it takes to Bring down a tree at a professional level. I am therefor ignorant. Sometimes "ignorance is bliss". Because i was able to enjoy the crap out'a that video





Tree Pig said:


> Then why are you here... didnt read the sign at the door?



Apparently I offended z50guru (whatever the fack that is) for asking him why he is in here when he openly admits he has nothing to do with tree care. Here is his PM to me 



z50guru said:


> Im here because i can be. Because i have an interest in everything tree related. Are you offended that i enjoyed the video? Is it ok with you that i browse the "whats new" area? Is it ok with you that i can make a post with out you being a ********** about it?



Can someone pass me my douchebag button while i Neg this Fantastically Amazing Gentleman... :msp_razz:


----------



## mikewhite85 (May 20, 2013)

Have not read the whole thread so this may have been said before...

That job would have been cake with a crane. No risk to power lines or the little maple either. Less than 8 hours of work. They probably did not have that in the budget though. I would bid 3500-4000 on that.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 20, 2013)

TreeAce said:


> HELL YEAAAAAAA!! watch that baby smoke! That was by far the best part. Is that the same climber?



Yup climber and owner.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 20, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> Apparently I offended z50guru (whatever the fack that is) for asking him why he is in here when he openly admits he has nothing to do with tree care. Here is his PM to me
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone pass me my douchebag button while i Neg this Fantastically Amazing Gentleman... :msp_razz:



I believe NCTREE is the last one to have the douchbag button.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 20, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I believe NCTREE is the last one to have the douchbag button.



no he has his own I wanted to borrow the public one.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 20, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> Yup climber and owner.



Hes not a bad climber, Just needs some help with rigging and decision making. He's obviosly been taught by an old school guy to cheap to by blocks and thats all he knows. A few days with a good climber could really make something out of him.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 20, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Hes not a bad climber, Just needs some help with rigging and decision making. He's obviosly been taught by an old school guy to cheap to by blocks and thats all he knows. A few days with a good climber could really make something out of him.




a good block would be far cheaper then replacing them ropes constantly


----------



## millbilly (May 20, 2013)

they have a stihl o88 with a 60" bar, a block would be chump change.


----------



## Tree Pig (May 20, 2013)

millbilly said:


> they have a stihl o88 with a 60" bar, a block would be chump change.



yeah and they wouldnt have to overlap their running end and melt the rope against itself... but then again they could do that without a block to but dont seem to care.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 20, 2013)

z50guru said:


> I know absolutely nothing about what it takes to Bring down a tree at a professional level. I am therefor ignorant.



This is why you should not be here, if you are gonna stay, show some respect!
Jeff


----------



## newsawtooth (May 20, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> yeah and they wouldnt have to overlap their running end and melt the rope against itself... but then again they could do that without a block to but dont seem to care.



That is an ancient technique for creating a false crotch, I bet Jeffers did it at one time. The old guy who I work with some still does it on occasion, drives me to drink more. All those new ropes and they couldn't get a block and a deadeye sling?


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 20, 2013)

mikewhite85 said:


> Have not read the whole thread so this may have been said before...
> 
> That job would have been cake with a crane. No risk to power lines or the little maple either. Less than 8 hours of work. They probably did not have that in the budget though. I would bid 3500-4000 on that.



Yup,, but I won't say what I would bid it at,,,:msp_biggrin:
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (May 20, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup,, but I won't say what I would bid it at,,,:msp_biggrin:
> Jeff



I will my bid would have been 7 k lol cause I would rather stay home than to rig that for chumpo change.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 20, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> I will my bid would have been 7 k lol cause I would rather stay home than to rig that for chumpo change.



Of course I would not have won the bid about like the humongus dead oak I bid at 10 k lol it went to hacks!


----------



## old_soul (May 20, 2013)

mikewhite85 said:


> Have not read the whole thread so this may have been said before...
> 
> That job would have been cake with a crane. No risk to power lines or the little maple either. Less than 8 hours of work. They probably did not have that in the budget though. I would bid 3500-4000 on that.



I knew somebody would say it lol

Its sad but thats a 1500 tree around here tops. All day climbing and rigging down, dump the spar and slice er up..............

I can think of 2 local operations (with own cranes) who would crane that out for under 2 grand.

Hard to believe, when crane rental is 300/hour


----------



## ropensaddle (May 20, 2013)

old_soul said:


> I knew somebody would say it lol
> 
> Its sad but thats a 1500 tree around here tops. All day climbing and rigging down, dump the spar and slice er up..............
> 
> ...



Its thaty way here too but I ain't going to work like a dog for a bone profit.


----------



## beastmaster (May 21, 2013)

I am sorry but I like those boys, their getting ur done, that's for sure. Lots of people wouldn't even do those trees. I can't say I'd like to climb that dead cottonwood my self. I don't like live ones to much.
I did a lot of tree work like that back in the day during the bark beetle out break in the early 80's. We use to break bull lines all the time, and when I think back to all the near misses and straight luck shots we had on a weekly basis on big wood, learning as we went lots of time, I know tree guys must have specail angels watching over them. We should of been dead or destroyed a 100 cabins, but some how nothing ever happened.
Having more balls then brains is a trait of the young, I wouldn't do that kind of work today, but I think I know where their coming from. I just hope they make it in one peice to be able to look back.
That guy on the ropes keeps that climber alive, I hope he doesn't leave.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 21, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> I am sorry but I like those boys, their getting ur done, that's for sure. Lots of people wouldn't even do those trees. I can't say I'd like to climb that dead cottonwood my self. I don't like live ones to much.
> I did a lot of tree work like that back in the day during the bark beetle out break in the early 80's. We use to break bull lines all the time, and when I think back to all the near misses and straight luck shots we had on a weekly basis on big wood, learning as we went lots of time, I know tree guy must have specail angels watching over them. We should of been dead or destroyed a 100 cabins, but some how nothing ever happened.
> Having more balls then brains is a trait of the young, I wouldn't do that kind of work today, but I think I know where their coming from. I just hope they make it in one peice to be able to look back.
> That guy on the ropes keeps that climber alive, I hope he doesn't leave.



Ya that's why I couldn't just poke fun at him. He's only a pulley and a rigging block away. Those are some nasty trees that I would hang big price tags on. A lot of guys won't do them like you said and sometimes you can get some real coin out of them. That first video would have been Round 7g's for me to be pulling myself up there.


----------



## beastmaster (May 21, 2013)

mattfr12 said:


> Ya that's why I couldn't just poke fun at him. He's only a pulley and a rigging block away. Those are some nasty trees that I would hang big price tags on. A lot of guys won't do them like you said and sometimes you can get some real coin out of them. That first video would have been Round 7g's for me to be pulling myself up there.



I was thinking around 7g's too. Maybe less if I could get a crane in there. If their doing them as cheap as some say, they don't have time to set up a rigging block. Cheaper to just replace the rope I bet. I don't see how anyone could do a tree like that for less then 4000.00 and make any money. But money aside, I'd tack on a grand or two for the risk factor a lone.


----------



## Doug Fir (May 21, 2013)

Man, you guys are harsh. The tree cleared the power lines with PLENTY of room to spare. The upper branches just gave the lines a light strumming. Power lines can take a good solid "twang". What's the difference between a light strumming and a twang? It's what we like to call an adequate margin of safety.  

As for the boat, I don't have a clue!! :msp_confused:

Doug


----------



## Tree Pig (May 21, 2013)

Doug Fir said:


> Man, you guys are harsh. The tree cleared the power lines with PLENTY of room to spare. The upper branches just gave the lines a light strumming. Power lines can take a good solid "twang". What's the difference between a light strumming and a twang? It's what we like to call an adequate margin of safety.
> 
> As for the boat, I don't have a clue!! :msp_confused:
> 
> Doug



really? how about the fire hydrant he nearly took out around here that's around 10 grand in fines and replacement cost. Is that worth the risk?


----------



## derwoodii (May 21, 2013)

send em down big let it run,,, gutsy or foolish this is determined by team judgement and some luck twas impressive to watch a wee scary if was my homes roof under all that limb wood.


Seems odd to dismantle a big dead one without crane or bucket when access was easy nuff & caving up and disposing of all that tonnage would been back breaking a crane truck lift away far cheaper less effort 

What was with the boat shipping its moorings?? was it chocks away with the felled trunk thump.


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2013)

Oh I get it ! The name Monster is taken from the energy drink and they are using the logo for their business? How clever! Its not meth, they're all hopped up and caffeine and sugar- the backbone of every industrious young man.

The Monster Army is coming.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 21, 2013)

treemandan said:


> Oh I get it ! The name Monster is taken from the energy drink and they are using the logo for their business? How clever! Its not meth, they're all hopped up and caffeine and sugar- the backbone of every industrious young man.
> 
> The Monster Army is coming.



I like seeing youngsters with grit even if they always seem to over rate themselves and seem to get followers . Many are thrill-seekers, just as many of us started this game, so though they may be green and wet under their ears and cover it up by puffing ego smoke, they got backbone. Now question is; when will they learn the rest of the tree game, will it be before they are past their prime or will they get smart sooner? I now wish I would have got a masters in botany or forestry!


----------



## treeman75 (May 21, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> I contacted the guy thru facebook ! Hopefully he stops by LOL and judging by his pics he looks like a wild man , soes he will fit right in LOL



Hve you heard from him?


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 21, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> Hve you heard from him?


opcorn:


----------



## OLD OAK (May 21, 2013)

I thought everything was going well until i saw the 2 ropes hoked to the truck and the bobcat, I was thinking o #### they are going to pull that thing over. It must of hit the ground so hard it sent that boat into the street, and where are the nighbors at i would think they would be out there razing holly hell with all that crap in their yards. And the power lines ? They dont know how close they came to a nightmare. Guy around here hit the power lines last year pulling one over, He was a sub working for a landscaper i know. 1 transformer and 2 poles broken wire came off 3 poles total- wire landed on a car waiting to cross through the road. No one was hurt. City had to work all night to repair lines, i was told $22000.00 in repair cost by the landscaper. The sub DID have insurance. I ground the stumps the next day.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 21, 2013)

treeman75 said:


> Hve you heard from him?



No I haven't ! Kinda pissed actually .


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 21, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> No I haven't ! Kinda pissed actually .



Do you love him?
,,,,,,,:msp_w00t:
Jeff,,:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mckeetree (May 21, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you love him?
> ,,,,,,,:msp_w00t:
> Jeff,,:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## derwoodii (May 22, 2013)

ah the ol 2 bull rope head yank, that was my trick when I was worried one may fail or not keep the momentum going nuff I often rig a fast hand held side pull rope to keep the tension on a main bull line winch or tie off to keep it going well past tipping point


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 22, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you love him?
> ,,,,,,,:msp_w00t:
> Jeff,,:hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe a tad .


----------



## Ax-man (May 22, 2013)

The tree has been dead two years. Wonder what took so long to get it down. Most likely looking for the lowest of the low ballers to get the cheapest rate and they probaly found it. Big trees like that are sure way to go broke slowly if you don't get the right amount of money for them. I have tangled with my share of them over the years . Too much work goes into trees like that and the return is not all that good ,seems the bigger the tree the cheaper the prices become to get them down. Seems like some companies or individuals price these giant trees just to stay busy or do it on purpose so the competition does not get the work. Just don't make sense to me and never has. This aspect of the business hasn't changed in the 30 some odd years I have been doing this.


----------



## imagineero (May 22, 2013)

derwoodii said:


> ah the ol 2 bull rope head yank, that was my trick when I was worried one may fail or not keep the momentum going nuff I often rig a fast hand held side pull rope to keep the tension on a main bull line winch or tie off to keep it going well past tipping point



I use the 2 rope method when I have to pull over a tree perpendicular to its lean, and the tree is dead or just a species that tends to be snappy. I set the first rope opposite the lean, usually with the biggest rope I've got and a lot of mechanical advantage (10:1 or so) and crank it until the top shifts just an inch or two - enough so that it has the weight of the tree. I try to set the anchor far far away from the tree so the arc the rope describes will be generous, otherwise the rope will swing the tree towards the anchor as it goes. 

The second rope is just a normal pull rope. Having a support rope means the hinge won't side snap. 

Shaun


----------



## imagineero (May 22, 2013)

Ax-man said:


> Big trees like that are sure way to go broke slowly if you don't get the right amount of money for them.



+1

There's money in them if you have the right gear though, and a steady supply of work. If you've got 2 or 3 crews, a couple of big chippers, mini or two and your own crane you sure can get a lot of work done, fast! I've got a buddy with a pretty big setup and he gets a lot of government work. I'm always shocked when he tells me the money he puts on the jobs which is crazy low, but having so much work coming in, and so much gear and workers he turns over enough to do quite well for himself. It's a high stress situation for the man in the hot seat though, you can't get out of that chair for a moment.

Shaun


----------



## Zale (May 22, 2013)

Haven't read the whole thread but its obvious this guy is a proud graduate of the Murphy Tree Felling Institute.


----------



## treemandan (May 22, 2013)

Ax-man said:


> The tree has been dead two years. Wonder what took so long to get it down. Most likely looking for the lowest of the low ballers to get the cheapest rate and they probaly found it. Big trees like that are sure way to go broke slowly if you don't get the right amount of money for them. I have tangled with my share of them over the years . Too much work goes into trees like that and the return is not all that good ,seems the bigger the tree the cheaper the prices become to get them down. Seems like some companies or individuals price these giant trees just to stay busy or do it on purpose so the competition does not get the work. Just don't make sense to me and never has. This aspect of the business hasn't changed in the 30 some odd years I have been doing this.



Well wonder no more cause I am gonna tell you what you allready know: No normal person wants to pay to deal with something like that. First he is going to pretend it doesn't exist, put it in the back of his mind and ponder ways to do it himself maybe, to get it done like a magic trick. He will do that until the little swelling itch on his rectum won't be satisfied by just a scratch and has become a full blown bleeding hemeroid ( this takes about two years of fitful ass scratching sleep as normal people are stubborn) that only a doctor can remove so he looks for the cheapest one...

No, I wouldn't try to wrangle that tree for much less than a mint. I wonder why so many guys stomp over each trying to be the lowest bidder on stuff like that. I mean, do you ask what the doctor charges to cut off a hemerioid? No. You just pay him and go on.


----------



## mckeetree (May 23, 2013)

Ax-man said:


> or do it on purpose so the competition does not get the work.



I think you hit the nail right on the head with that. I just bid a job for a small municipality that required gen. liability and comp to be in the bid process. It was sealed bid. Well, they didn't like any of the bids so they lower the requirements to nothing. I heard today that the idiots that got the job said they didn't care what they made as long as they took it away from that ####### McKee.


----------



## imagineero (May 23, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> I think you hit the nail right on the head with that. I just bid a job for a small municipality that required gen. liability and comp to be in the bid process.



Is that legal? Here in aus, gov departments must use qualified and insured contractors, it's part if their duty of care. Same is true for pretty much all commercial work, it's only residential where hacks can even get their foot in the door


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 23, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Is that legal? Here in aus, gov departments must use qualified and insured contractors, it's part if their duty of care. Same is true for pretty much all commercial work, it's only residential where hacks can even get their foot in the door



No but its Texas.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 23, 2013)

mckeetree said:


> I think you hit the nail right on the head with that. I just bid a job for a small municipality that required gen. liability and comp to be in the bid process. It was sealed bid. Well, they didn't like any of the bids so they lower the requirements to nothing. I heard today that the idiots that got the job said they didn't care what they made as long as they took it away from that ####### McKee.



Wow so people in the real world say the same thing about ya ! :hmm3grin2orange: just kidding you ####### McKee.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 23, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow so people in the real world say the same thing about ya ! :hmm3grin2orange: just kidding you ####### McKee.



I am sure I get called that a lot. There are competitors of mine that think I have two or three crews working but really its just me and a full time and sometimes a part time guy. Lately its jus been me. For the life of me I can't understand with as many people are out of work that I can not find a good employee. Called to put a help wanted ad in the paper yesturday and they wanted $85 for a week to run the ad.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 23, 2013)

If we lived closer I could find you a guy today , they are plentiful around these parts .


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (May 23, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> If we lived closer I could find you a guy today , they are plentiful around these parts .



If we lived closer you'd be my competition and I would have to dislike you! Lol.


----------



## treemandan (May 23, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am sure I get called that a lot. There are competitors of mine that think I have two or three crews working but really its just me and a full time and sometimes a part time guy. Lately its jus been me. For the life of me I can't understand with as many people are out of work that I can not find a good employee. Called to put a help wanted ad in the paper yesturday and they wanted $85 for a week to run the ad.



They are unemployed because they want to be unemployed


----------



## mckeetree (May 23, 2013)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow so people in the real world say the same thing about ya ! :hmm3grin2orange: just kidding you ####### McKee.



I guess they do.


----------



## tree MDS (May 23, 2013)

treemandan said:


> They are unemployed because they want to be unemployed



I have the classic annoying jackass at the moment. I dumped him off at the shop at 12:30 yesterday (while dropping off chipper). I told him we would finish loading up the wood and that he could go home and catch up on his texting. It felt good. One more moment of looking at him and that ####ing phone, and I swear to god he would've found his way into the chipper.


----------



## climb4fun (May 23, 2013)

thats exactly why i use a laser range finder to determine my landing zone lol


----------



## ropensaddle (May 23, 2013)

tree MDS said:


> I have the classic annoying jackass at the moment. I dumped him off at the shop at 12:30 yesterday (while dropping off chipper). I told him we would finish loading up the wood and that he could go home and catch up on his texting. It felt good. One more moment of looking at him and that ####ing phone, and I swear to god he would've found his way into the chipper.



He just trying to be like the bahhman you know be a binny man :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (May 24, 2013)

Oh, its ####ing Mckeetree is it?


----------



## mckeetree (May 24, 2013)

treemandan said:


> Oh, its ####ing Mckeetree is it?



I got a text today from some "competition" explaining their hate for my organization.


----------



## defensiblespace (May 25, 2013)

When promoting your business in a video, you might want to:
1. Have your guys wear uniforms.
2. Have your guys wear PPE.
3. Not emphasize the fact that you got lucky and didn't take out the power.
4. Not take out the neighbor's mailbox
5. Not drop a tree in the road
6. Not call your business "Monster" tree service. Might as well change the name to Meathead Tree Service.
Did I miss anything?


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 25, 2013)

That is just like most of the services here. They just lay them over big and tear all kinds of crap up when they hit, and then they yell "perfect"! Typical hacker chit.


----------



## Gologit (May 25, 2013)

defensiblespace said:


> When promoting your business in a video, you might want to:
> 1. Have your guys wear uniforms.
> 2. Have your guys wear PPE.
> 3. Not emphasize the fact that you got lucky and didn't take out the power.
> ...



7. Don't take "hey look at me, ain't I cool" videos of things that could be used against you in court.


----------



## imagineero (May 25, 2013)

Gologit said:


> 7. Don't take "hey look at me, ain't I cool" videos of things that could be used against you in court.



8. Try to resist striking poses showing off your muscles. At least pretend this is no big deal and you do this sort of work all the time.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 25, 2013)

imagineero said:


> 8. Try to resist striking poses showing off your muscles. At least pretend this is no big deal and you do this sort of work all the time.



Especially when your a little dweebish lookin feller


----------



## ropensaddle (May 25, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> That is just like most of the services here. They just lay them over big and tear all kinds of crap up when they hit, and then they yell "perfect"! Typical hacker chit.



Well here the hacks don't bother to lay down a wood barrier to protect curb or tie lines back. Here they fall it on the power then run before cops get there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 25, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Well here the hacks don't bother to lay down a wood barrier to protect curb or tie lines back. Here they fall it on the power then run before cops get there :hmm3 grin2 orange:


the boat the icing on the cake


----------



## Treetom (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucky.


----------



## B Harrison (Jun 4, 2013)

I doubt seriously he was a meth head, his equipment was clean and running well, he seemed to have energy as well as smoothness, which shows experience not smoke.
That's is as good a vid as i have seen, but like all jobs vs vids, there were probably some down times that long day. I was concerned when they started pulling that it was too tall, and they proved me right, that was too close. Only problem with the whole thing was leaving that loose brush on the tree to hit the lines. That would have been 5-10 minutes and none of use would have had much negative to say about it. 

Pretty close to the maple but that was a tighter calculation, the lines were a lucky guess imo.

Cheers thanks for the post.


----------



## RVALUE (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks to all of you, that was an interesting read. 

Nice to hear of Tom Trees too!


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 5, 2013)

9. Leave the filming to the client if he/she chooses and just focus on the damn tree work. 

9b. Unless of course you're makin a movie...then just leave the tree work to the tree guys!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 5, 2013)

Dumb question time (haven't worked with that species dead like that myself in NZ) 

If the barks peeling all over the place, is it save to rope the limbs like that, not just lacking having another hitch in the line but isn't there a risk of it sleeving off? 

I do hope his fliplines steel core in the second vid, that smoking bull line gets aweful close to running over it if it doesn't actually do it.

Hes young, he doesn't appreciate the consequence of his mistakes....yet


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 5, 2013)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Dumb question time (haven't worked with that species dead like that myself in NZ)
> 
> If the barks peeling all over the place, is it save to rope the limbs like that, not just lacking having another hitch in the line but isn't there a risk of it sleeving off?
> 
> ...



Yeah there is a risk but his rope runner is smooth. I agree he is young addicted to challenge 25 % trained but he needs to keep that groundiie working the ropes. If he had some of the groundies I seem to get it would have been bad , no room for shock load on that one! He will lose a limb eventually using only a bowline too bad he decided to think he is ready for his own show because he has enough balls to be trainable. I think he either will have a close call that will wise him up or he will get hurt but that's just my opinion . That is the problem with this industry too many out there with only basic skills and big kahonies


----------



## mic687 (Jun 5, 2013)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Dumb question time (haven't worked with that species dead like that myself in NZ)
> 
> If the barks peeling all over the place, is it save to rope the limbs like that, not just lacking having another hitch in the line but isn't there a risk of it sleeving off?
> 
> ...


Cottonwoods can be skechy even when not dead with very little holding wood in the limbs. In my experience dead Elms are the worst for sleeving off, I just peel it off before rigging it.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 6, 2013)

Dead elms are a suckfest. On most dead trees I usually do a light cut through the bark along the limb (couple feet long usually) if the bark peels off easy from there I always take it off before roping it. My favourite is dead pines on spikes when a landscapers yards worth of bark rides down the trunk to meet you.


----------



## B Harrison (Jun 6, 2013)

This guy could aslo have been reaised in the industry by a working owner father, and have a lot of exp. Just showing of now that the show is his to show. I can see him wanting to do so for the camera, and the footage may be somewhat time lapsed too, I don't see him moving that fast so everything we saw sans the falling might have been x3 speed which would make him look careless. Still a cool vid.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 6, 2013)

,,,,,,,,opcorn:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,opcorn:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,opcorn:,,,,,,,,need I go on,,,,
Jeff?


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 6, 2013)

That's a pretty good theory B, I like it, still with all the close calls and the boat... You gotta wonder how much SKILL he really picked up from daddy, just sayin.

I've worked with two guys raised in the biz, one is a true master(he obviously paid attention), and one a rebel that could barely drag brush, we had to let him go...


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 12, 2013)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Dumb question time (haven't worked with that species dead like that myself in NZ)
> 
> If the barks peeling all over the place, is it save to rope the limbs like that, not just lacking having another hitch in the line but isn't there a risk of it sleeving off?
> 
> ...



A few months ago I was removing a med. sized dead cotton wood that was leaning over the neighbors yard. I was catching some long, big dead branches off the main trunk, and a big one did just that, half hitch, and bowline slide off with the bark. Lucky for me it held long enough for it to start swinging a little and missed some classic cars and only taking out a fence rail that I had to replace.


----------



## smokey01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Tree Pig said:


> ..........care. Here is his PM to me



Careful there TreePig, hate to see you troubled with violation of the rules here.

7. ..... Nor are e-mails or private messages from current or former members allowed to be posted in open forums as they are easily manipulated.


----------



## miko0618 (Jun 12, 2013)

on the willow, I never drop pieces of the stem that are longer than I am up high. the tip will hit and the butt will smash you. 

on another note, I broke my second chain link fence today. I did everything right. #### happens. but I would not have dropped that cottonwood like that. the splash alone had to have damaged something.


----------



## miko0618 (Jun 13, 2013)

and 6 1/2' in diameter? but a 59" bar has a foot left. minus the dogs i'd say its more in the 4 - 4 1/2' range.


----------



## crae10 (Jun 17, 2013)

I work in the Madison area for a very professional tree care company. I have seen these guys around before and I just shake my head. I honestly think there is no excuse for at least not wearing a hard hat. If I did even a quarter of the things they did in that video I would be out of a job. Luckily there are many great tree companies in Madison that do things right. Btw this is all coming from a 23 yr old, just cus your young doesn't mean you have to be dumb... Oh and we are hiring, wouldn't mind having that ground man cus I shake my head way too much at the one I have now...


----------



## Downer (Jun 18, 2013)

crae10 said:


> I work in the Madison area for a very professional tree care company. I have seen these guys around before and I just shake my head. I honestly think there is no excuse for at least not wearing a hard hat. If I did even a quarter of the things they did in that video I would be out of a job. Luckily there are many great tree companies in Madison that do things right. Btw this is all coming from a 23 yr old, just cus your young doesn't mean you have to be dumb... Oh and we are hiring, wouldn't mind having that ground man cus I shake my head way too much at the one I have now...


I just read one of your posts about being injured off-site, OUCH!, although I did think of a better nickname for you here, Halfsac, reminded me of the SOAnarchy character. (I'm not trying to be mean, hell it's the truth! and funny as well) Honestly you might look into a sperm bank just incase you want children.


----------



## crae10 (Jun 18, 2013)

Downer said:


> I just read one of your posts about being injured off-site, OUCH!, although I did think of a better nickname for you here, Halfsac, reminded me of the SOAnarchy character. (I'm not trying to be mean, hell it's the truth! and funny as well) Honestly you might look into a sperm bank just incase you want children.



Haha if only you were the first to call me that! Luckily for me I have a wonderful 9 month old boy but would like to have more. And ya that did hurt quite a bit. I did go into work that Monday morning and took down a maple though (bucket). Maybe I am a little young and dumb sometimes Haha but I can half blame that on my wife for making me wait to go to the doctor!


----------



## himiler (Jun 19, 2013)

On that second video at the 3:51 mark the cut ends up jerking the saw out of his hands and bending the bar. The only good thing is he didn't have the saw attached to him that low down! 
Both videos didn't show patience and respect for the dangers involved, and am I the only one that saw all the debris on the roof? Seems to me if I'm the homeowner and I saw this video I'm calling my insurance company to send someone out to appraise for a new roof.
Lemme see, what's that saying? "There's old climbers and bold climbers, but no old bold climbers."
Steve
Think I'll call this cowboy and invite him to the thread.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 19, 2013)

himiler said:


> On that second video at the 3:51 mark the cut ends up jerking the saw out of his hands and bending the bar. The only good thing is he didn't have the saw attached to him that low down!
> Both videos didn't show patience and respect for the dangers involved, and am I the only one that saw all the debris on the roof? Seems to me if I'm the homeowner and I saw this video I'm calling my insurance company to send someone out to appraise for a new roof.
> Lemme see, what's that saying? "There's old climbers and bold climbers, but no old bold climbers."
> Steve
> Think I'll call this cowboy and invite him to the thread.



I think many of us saw the debris, however; that could be determined to be negligence by the home owner imo. Waiting two years to cut a dead tree is sorta looking for trouble!


----------



## eert (Jun 19, 2013)

*close*

Those lines have a ripple effect for ages, its very surprising how long they will ripple for down the line.


----------



## Luztree (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm surprised he didn't drop the wires off the pole and drop the whole tree. That tree should be 5,000 with a crane but they probably did it for 2,500-2,800.


----------



## smokey01 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is another "wow" for you guys. Challenge...........find anything done safely. 

[video=youtube;JxbJwpr5AeQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxbJwpr5AeQ[/video]


----------



## miko0618 (Jun 20, 2013)

he has a 25kn triple auto-locking jaw. he's good


----------



## miko0618 (Jun 20, 2013)

himiler said:


> On that second video at the 3:51 mark the cut ends up jerking the saw out of his hands and bending the bar. The only good thing is he didn't have the saw attached to him that low down!



I didn't even see that. he's lucky the tree splitting didn't crush him


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 20, 2013)

He must of trained himself. Lots wrong. Even the music. 
Jeff


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Jun 20, 2013)

beastmaster said:


> A few months ago I was removing a med. sized dead cotton wood that was leaning over the neighbors yard. I was catching some long, big dead branches off the main trunk, and a big one did just that, half hitch, and bowline slide off with the bark. Lucky for me it held long enough for it to start swinging a little and missed some classic cars and only taking out a fence rail that I had to replace.



I hate dead cotton wood, or even drought die back tops. I have had that happen on blocking palms down too, last one I cut a cerf for the rope to cinch in.
Paul


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 20, 2013)

removing that tree and no spikes ? then no ropes for rigging next to a house nuts some times in the summer but not in the winter frozen ground the wood bunces right in to the house:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2013)

jefflovstrom said:


> He must of trained himself. Lots wrong. Even the music.
> Jeff



Ill say, he cut the wrong lead first should of roped the part over roof first, no buckstrap,tennis shoes got lucky on one limb was heading for roof I rate it a 2 BECAUSE HE CLIMBED IN SNOW


----------



## 7.3 rocket (Jun 23, 2013)

I've only been climbing a couple months and have yet to get to do a removal on spikes but I'll play the game. 

Tennies vs spikes/boots, I never saw a buck strap, no termination knot at the end of his climbing line, almost smoked the house a few times because he didn't rig anything, he was cutting awfully close to his opposite hand when using that hand saw. Wouldn't catch me doing that I like all my fingers to be in good shape and hand saw cuts suck. And that's not mentioning free climbing to set his line higher. :msp_scared:

Looks like he tied his hitch right at least..

Edit: I forgot I was in the commercial climbing section rather than newbie section. My apologies.


----------



## Rftreeman (Jul 7, 2013)

well I see not much has changed around here, haters will hate, I'll see y'all in another year, maybe things will be a little different but I doubt it....lol..


----------

